# How to Convert a Manual Mill to CNC



## PeterT (Jul 12, 2020)

Not that I have any CNC aspirations but a little bit of whats under the hood of a PM (Precision Mathews) 833TV mill as he dismantles & starts a CNC conversion. I think this mill is basically an ongoing evolution of the RF-45 style platform. But what I found interesting is this particular model has a VFD/motor. I guess that makes it more amenable to CNC conversion. At ~20:25 he runs it. OMG, sounds like a sewing machine compared to my old RF-45. That would be pretty nice to have in a manual machine. (No PM affiliations).


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 13, 2020)

wow quality of the cut was terrible - I got mirror finish on aluminium with unknown grade of carbide on manual BP.
A month of work - its a lot of work - that is 15 weekend and he also got help. I am looking into used CNC machines & converting one would be last resort.


----------

